# Replacement Handgrips and Seat for a WW2 BSA Folding Paratrooper Bicycle



## Bozman (Apr 19, 2010)

Yeah I know it's technically not a Balloon Tire Bike but it does fall into the time frame of this forum. I have a WW2 BSA Folding PAratrooper Bicycle which is complete and is great shape including the original Wargrade tires. The leather on the seat is cracked and the handgrips are chipped. All in all a fine specimen of a 65+ year old bicycle. 

My question to the board is this: Does anyone know where I can purchase the correct BSA replacement saddle and the correct handgrips. I would prefer NOS (yeah keep dreaming on the Saddle) but would settle for top quality reproductions.

All the Best,

Boz


----------



## Merlin (May 14, 2010)

This company has parts for the BSA bicycles.  I have one too, along with the folding pack that somehow or other straps on the front...I have yet to figure out how.

http://www.battledressandbayonet.com/page_24.html

-Merlin


----------

